# A New Inverter Generator



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Just saw this on Ebay-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...atchlink:top:us
and was wondering if one of our resident guru's could look at the specs and see if this might be a good comprimise between compact-ness and power to run the essentials... I presently have a 2000iu, but of course it wont run the AC...and Honda dosent have a suitcase style 3000...
Thoughts?

P.S.- I know it's a chinese made unit, and hasn't been proven- but Honda was once looked down upon too...


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

With the $64 shipping it's getting very close to the price of the e2000ui for Honda, which you can purchase with the cost of shipping included (look in the back of travel trailer magazines).

The 3000 watts are surge watts, it's normal power is 2700 watts. Which probably isn't strong enough to get the AC starting and keep it going, I believe you need close to 3500 watts for that.

Since you already have the e2000ui, for about the same money, you should buy a second e2000ui. And then purchase a parallel kit, about $125 to $250 depending on who, what, or where, and call it a day. The e2000ui weighs only 46 pounds, and that means they're easy to move. And if you don't plan on running your AC, you only need to schlep one of them around if you're going to be doing any extended dry camping. But with the two connected, you can start and run the AC.

I found that I can dry camp three days and nights without a generator (not using the furnace either), using LED lighting and a $100 solar panel to keep my 2 - 6v batteries charged.

In my picture (below) I'm dry camping without a generator. No AC, but fans where running, and the windows were open -- to me, that's roughing it!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

good, valid points. I have been thinking about the second Honda, but thought that one 3000 gen was better than two 2000's. The honda is really only 1800, so combined thats 3600. One at 2700? one at 1800? two at 3600? Ah, the delemma. 
We like to dry camp as well, but my long range game plan is to have a self-sufficent emergency get away camper (Hurricane, major storm, whatever...) that I can run and house us all without any loss of creature comforts. (I even have a two week supply of MRE's!)


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I can run the AC off of our Yamaha ef2600c. It puts out 23 amps and was only $650.00 with shipping. James


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

where did u get the two week supply of mre's. My inlaws have a cabin in the middle of Wi. We go up there some times and with the crazy weather it might be worth the investment to get a case and put them up there. How long do they last?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Very interesting, this should run the AC with ease, is light weight, quit and best of all a inverter generator. Good price too. Now you can't compare it to a Yamaha ef2600c they are two different type of Generators. The Yamaha ef2600c is not a inverter Generator so it is much heaver, 3 times louder and puts out 19 amps continuous not 23 amps. The Yamaha EF2400iS would be the generator to compare to it and it cost about $1100. Time will tell if this is a good unit or not.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

mike said:


> where did u get the two week supply of mre's. My inlaws have a cabin in the middle of Wi. We go up there some times and with the crazy weather it might be worth the investment to get a case and put them up there. How long do they last?


They last a VERY long time. I remember eating some (not by choice) that were at least 3 years old. I know this becasuse the new MREs (tan package) had been out that long and we were still eating the older version (dark brown bag). Gross!










I suppose that they are good to have around in case there is a nuclear holocaust, otherwise I'll never eat them again.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> good, valid points. I have been thinking about the second Honda, but thought that one 3000 gen was better than two 2000's. The honda is really only 1800, so combined thats 3600. One at 2700? one at 1800? two at 3600? Ah, the delemma.
> We like to dry camp as well, but my long range game plan is to have a self-sufficent emergency get away camper (Hurricane, major storm, whatever...) that I can run and house us all without any loss of creature comforts. (I even have a two week supply of MRE's!)


Kevin, we'll (eventually) be doing 2 Hondas with the parallel kit. As I understand it, the only thing that _can't_ be handled by 1 is the AC and, in New England, we figure we'll only need that occassionally. We also figure that 2 at 46# each are much more easily handled than the 1 big one. If we won't need AC (due to time of year), why tow and need to haul around that extra weight? We can leave 1/2 the gen. weight at home!

We just took the leap and bought OUR 1st one from another Outbacker (yay!!) ...we'll see if we even need a 2nd one (have only used the AC 2x and 1 of those was just to test it out). But...with your brood, you're cooling needs may be different


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

mike said:


> where did u get the two week supply of mre's. My inlaws have a cabin in the middle of Wi. We go up there some times and with the crazy weather it might be worth the investment to get a case and put them up there. How long do they last?


This is just one of many merchants selling MRE's (This one on Ebay) and we got ours from this company. There are different "packages" available, meals, etc... Some are really good, some are... eh. because there are so many different manufacturers out there, its hard to say which one is best. (Although, the chicken noodle and beef/ turkey stroganoff in these kits are better than Mom's... sorry mom) The Cherry and peach cobbler are great too. Ok, now I'm hungry...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...rksid=p3907.m29


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Very interesting, this should run the AC with ease, is light weight, quit and best of all a inverter generator. Good price too. Now you can't compare it to a Yamaha ef2600c they are two different type of Generators. The Yamaha ef2600c is not a inverter Generator so it is much heaver, 3 times louder and puts out 19 amps continuous not 23 amps. The Yamaha EF2400iS would be the generator to compare to it and it cost about $1100. Time will tell if this is a good unit or not.


Yes it's not an inverter and the ef2600c wieghts in at 90 lbs dry and runs at 19 amps and will surge to 23 amps for 3 minutes. It also lock into my hitch carrier nicely. Its rated noise is 67 dBA compared to the kipors 59 dBA, But it can be converted to run on LP or NG. James


----------

